# connecter lecteur reseau



## drprouniak (10 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous.
je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sais comment je peux faire pour creer une sorte de montage permanent d'un lecteur reseau(sur un serveur)?

merci d'avance!!!!!!


----------



## titofkill (4 Février 2006)

J'aimerais bien savoir aussi 

désolé de térerrer ce topic d'entre les morts lol :rose:


----------



## Neohlogix (5 Mars 2006)

+1. Je voudrais aussi trouver comment (soit en script ou via prog) connecter plusieurs lecteurs réseau automatiquement au démarage de ma session.
Je viens de trouver ceci. Ca a l'air vraiment bien. http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16083


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

Pas besoin de logiciels

Tu montes ton disque réseau sur ton bureau puis tu cliques dessus et tu le "tires" juste à coté de l'icone "poubelle" 
A prochain démarrage il suffira de cliquer dessus pour le consulter à nouveau sans avoir besoin d'introduire à nouveau les paramètres

A mon tour: comment maintenant modifier l'icone du disque pour la personaliser?


----------

